# SATA-II-Festplatte durch Stromzufuhr gezielt auswählen ?



## gsk1 (25. März 2008)

*SATA-II-Festplatte durch Stromzufuhr gezielt auswählen ?*

Da mein PC im Laufe der Nutzung ja immer wieder mit unnützem Ballast zugemüllt wird, möchte ich auf meinem zukünftigen neuen PC drei physikalisch völlig voneinander getrennte SATA-II-Festplatten nutzen, die jeweils eine eigene bootfähige Win XP Prof.-Installation besitzen:

Platte-1	für Flugsimulator
Platte-2	für Ernsthafte Arbeiten
Platte-3	für Test-Installationen

*Geplante Vorgaben:*

Aktuelles Mainboard und aktuelle Sata-II-Festplatten.

Alle benötigten Festplatten sollen permanent fest im PC-Gehäuse eingebaut sein.

Ich will dafür keinen Bootmanager oder Wechselrahmen nutzen.

Die Festplatten sollen niemals gleichzeitig laufen, sondern immer nur eine davon

Es soll nur die benötigte Festplatte per Kippschalter mit Strom versorgt werden, alle übrigen sollen stromlos bleiben. 

Ich will keine Kabel umstöpseln.

*Normale Nutzung:*

Bevor  ich den PC einschalte, wähle ich durch Umlegen des entsprechenden Kippschalters die gewählte Festplatte aus.

Nach dem Einschalten des PC’s werden die Kippschalter nicht mehr betätigt, d.h., im laufenden Betrieb bis zum Ausschalten des PC’s weder ein- noch ausgeschaltet.

*Frage-1:*

Würde das soeben Vorgestellte problemlos funktionieren ?

*Frage-2:*

Läßt sich im BIOS einmalig und dauerhaft die Boot-Reihenfolge so einstellen, dass, egal, welche der drei Festplatten aktiviert wurde, auf jeden Fall die gewählte bootfähige System-Festplatte erkannt wird und dann auch korrekt davon gebootet wird ?

*Frage-3:*
Behalten die Festplatten bzw. Partitionen ihre einmal bekommenen Laufwerks-Buchstaben ?

*Frage-4:*

Wenn das oben Angeführte nicht problemlos funktionieren sollte, welche anderen eleganten Möglichkeiten gibt es, mein 3-Festplatten-System zu realisieren ?

Über die Beantwortung meiner Fragen würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Günter


----------



## vinc (25. März 2008)

*AW: SATA-II-Festplatte durch Stromzufuhr gezielt auswählen ?*

Also solltest du eine Sata Stromversorgung mit der vorgelschlagenen Schaltung zusammenbasteln, müsste es problemlos Funktionieren.

Du müsstest jede einzelne Festplatte unabhängig einrichten (XP Installation).
Das Board sollte immer nur die mit Strom versorgte Platte erkennen und von dieser Booten (somit entfällt Bootreihenfolge).

Auch die Laufwerksbuchstaben bleiben gleich, da die verschiedenen Installationen nichts mit einander zu tun haben.

Interessanter Lösungsansatz, du musst aber eben ein Sata Stromkabel löten, welches du entsprechend schalten kannst.

Alternative wäre vielleicht doch eine Einbindung aller Platten und diese dann einfach entsprechend per Windows abschalten (wobei die Platten dann nicht ganz stromlos sind).


----------



## gsk1 (25. März 2008)

*AW: SATA-II-Festplatte durch Stromzufuhr gezielt auswählen ?*

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Ich wurde durch eine Bemerkung aus der CT verunsichert.

Es wurde dort auf ein ähnliches Anliegen sinngemäß gesagt, dass durch den undefinierten Zustand des SATA-Controllers mit Ärger zu rechnen ist.

Da ich bisher noch kein SATA-Mainboard habe, konnt ich das leider nicht ausprobieren.

Gruß Günter


----------



## vinc (25. März 2008)

*AW: SATA-II-Festplatte durch Stromzufuhr gezielt auswählen ?*



			
				gsk1 am 25.03.2008 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für Deine Antwort.
> 
> Ich wurde durch eine Bemerkung aus der CT verunsichert.
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Satacontroller mit angeschlossenen Stromlosen HDDs probleme hat. Testen kannst du dies im Vornherrein schon, wenn du irgendwie an ein Sata Mainboard kommst.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2008)

*AW: SATA-II-Festplatte durch Stromzufuhr gezielt auswählen ?*



			
				gsk1 am 25.03.2008 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für Deine Antwort.
> 
> Ich wurde durch eine Bemerkung aus der CT verunsichert.
> 
> Es wurde dort auf ein ähnliches Anliegen sinngemäß gesagt, dass durch den undefinierten Zustand des SATA-Controllers mit Ärger zu rechnen ist.


 versteh ich nicht, was damit gemeint ist. vielleicht dass der controller merkt, dass was drinsteckt, aber nix damit anfangen kann, weil die platte keinen strom hat?

oder war bei der CT vielleicht ne variante gemeint, bei der man die SATA-datenverbindung ein/ausschaltet oder -steckt ? 


einen "denkfehler" hat deine idee aber: was ist, wenn du bei einer der platten merkst, dass dir der speicherplatz nicht reicht, aber auf der/den anderen noch mehr als genug platz wäre? ein zuschalten einer platte könnte probs geben, wegen der separat und unabhängig installierten betriebssysteme.


----------



## vinc (25. März 2008)

*AW: SATA-II-Festplatte durch Stromzufuhr gezielt auswählen ?*



			
				Herbboy am 25.03.2008 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> einen "denkfehler" hat deine idee aber: was ist, wenn du bei einer der platten merkst, dass dir der speicherplatz nicht reicht, aber auf der/den anderen noch mehr als genug platz wäre? ein zuschalten einer platte könnte probs geben, wegen der separat und unabhängig installierten betriebssysteme.



Dann müsste er zu diesem Zeitpunkt im BIOS einstellen von welcher HDD zuerst gebootet werden soll.

Oder ne zusätzliche HDD kaufen


----------



## gsk1 (25. März 2008)

*AW: SATA-II-Festplatte durch Stromzufuhr gezielt auswählen ?*

Hallo Herboy,

Beitrag „SATA-Laufwerke abschalten“ stand im c’t-Heft 2008 Heft 2,  Praxis Hotline, Seite 148

Es wurde dort sinngemäß geantwortet, dass durch den "undefinierten Zustand" des SATA-Controllers mit Ärger zu rechnen ist.

Allerdings wollte der Fragesteller seine Festplatte per Kippschalter nur bei Bedarf zuschalten, also eine etwas unklare Aussage, ob er das vor oder/und während des PC-Betriebs tun wollte.

Bei mir würde das wie folgt ablaufen:

*Bevor * ich den PC einschalte, wähle ich per Kippschalter, welche Festplatten mitspielen sollen.

*Nach* dem Einschalten des PC’s werden die Kippschalter nicht mehr betätigt, d.h., im laufenden Betrieb bis zum Ausschalten des PC’s weder ein- noch ausgeschaltet.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (25. März 2008)

*AW: SATA-II-Festplatte durch Stromzufuhr gezielt auswählen ?*

Ich sehe eigentlich keinen Grund, warum es nicht funktionieren sollte.
Nutzt die Festplatte eigentlich beide zur Verfuegung stehende Spannungen (12V + 5V)? 
Wenn nicht, dann reicht ja eigentlich sogar 1 Schalter mit 3 Stellungen. Wobei das wohl die unschoenste Variante waere. 
Wenn ja, dann wuerde ich wohl mit einem Relais was zusammen duebeln.


----------



## gsk1 (25. März 2008)

*AW: SATA-II-Festplatte durch Stromzufuhr gezielt auswählen ?*

In meinem jetzigen "alten" PC nutze ich wahlweise 3 IDE-Festplatten incl. Betriebssystem, die ich schon seit Jahren über mein *IDE-Festplatten-Umschalter TRIOS II* jeweils vor dem PC-Start auswähle.

Geniales Teil !!

Damit ist immer sichergestellt, dass meine ernsthafte Arbeit vom Übrigen strikt getrennt bleibt.

Hab mir vorsichtshalber noch so ein Teil besorgt, womit ich die Stromzufuhr der SATA-Festplatten schalten will.

Gruß Günter


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (25. März 2008)

*AW: SATA-II-Festplatte durch Stromzufuhr gezielt auswählen ?*



			
				gsk1 am 25.03.2008 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> In meinem jetzigen "alten" PC nutze ich wahlweise 3 IDE-Festplatten incl. Betriebssystem, die ich schon seit Jahren über mein *IDE-Festplatten-Umschalter TRIOS II* jeweils vor dem PC-Start auswähle.
> 
> Geniales Teil !!



Der Preis ist wiederum nicht mehr so geil


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2008)

*AW: SATA-II-Festplatte durch Stromzufuhr gezielt auswählen ?*

also, wenn du es nicht im betrieb ausschlatest, dann sollte es überhaupt keine probleme geben. hast du denn zur zeit schon 2 sata oder mehr? du kannst ja mal testweise einfach den stromstecker einer der platten vor dem booten rausziehen - da sollte danach alles funktionieren, nur dass die platte halt nicht auftaucht.


ps: wozu willst du das überhaupt so machen? nennenswert strom spart das ja nicht, sofern du den PC nicht überdurchschnittlich viel benutzt.


----------



## Onkel_B (25. März 2008)

*AW: SATA-II-Festplatte durch Stromzufuhr gezielt auswählen ?*



			
				Herbboy am 25.03.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> also, wenn du es nicht im betrieb ausschlatest, dann sollte es überhaupt keine probleme geben. hast du denn zur zeit schon 2 sata oder mehr? du kannst ja mal testweise einfach den stromstecker einer der platten vor dem booten rausziehen - da sollte danach alles funktionieren, nur dass die platte halt nicht auftaucht.
> 
> 
> ps: wozu willst du das überhaupt so machen? nennenswert strom spart das ja nicht, sofern du den PC nicht überdurchschnittlich viel benutzt.



Hatt er doch oben schon geschrieben. Lies doch mal was Leute schreiben 

@ Topic: Super Idee - Bastel einfach bissi an der Stromversorgung rum, nimm nen schönen Drehschalter und fang an zu löten. Das ganze dürfte dann sicher nicht mehr als 10 Euro kosten und ne Menge Spaß bringen


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2008)

*AW: SATA-II-Festplatte durch Stromzufuhr gezielt auswählen ?*



			
				Onkel_B am 25.03.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatt er doch oben schon geschrieben. Lies doch mal was Leute schreiben


 hab ich ja, aber das mit dem zumüllen erkärt nur, dass er 3 unabhängige windows haben will, nicht dass er die platten ein/ausschalten will. bin halt newgreedy


----------



## gsk1 (25. März 2008)

*AW: SATA-II-Festplatte durch Stromzufuhr gezielt auswählen ?*

Der Festplatten-Umschalter TRIOS II hat den großen Vorteil, dass man die jeweilige Platte nur im ausgeschalteten PC anwählen kann und nicht während des PC-Betriebes. Das schützt zwangsweise vor Fehlbedienung. Nutze den TRIOS II schon etliche Jahre zur vollsten Zufriedenheit.

Hab in der Elektor ne adäquate Schaltung gefunden, aber da ich kein Elektro-Fuzzi bin und auch niemand in meinem Dunstkreis, nehm ich wieder das TRIOS II dafür.

Die einfachste Variante mit etwas Draht, Drehregler oder Kippschalter und etwas Löten funkt. sicher auch, aber manchmal bin ich schneller mit meinen Fingern als meinem Verstand am Schalter !    Und das wär nicht so nett !   

Hab bisher keine SATA-Hardware, kanns bisher also nicht testen.

Hoffe, das klappt !


----------



## Onkel_B (25. März 2008)

*AW: SATA-II-Festplatte durch Stromzufuhr gezielt auswählen ?*

Das kannste durch kleine Logikschaltungen unterbinden, wobeis dann wiederrum teurer wird


----------

